# kezdődni



## NagyKiss

When is this verb used exactly and how does it differ from kezd?


----------



## Olivier0

Kezd is transitive: someone (or some group or institution) begins something. Kezdődik is intransitive: something begins.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

NagyKiss, it is not a tricky verb particularly. (Obviously, for native speakers.) But let us see some examples:

A film 8:30-kor kezdődik. - _The film starts/begins at 8:30_.
A szertartás korán kezdődött.- _The ceremony started/began early_.

Kezd sötétedni. - _It is beginning to be dark_. 
A szertartást korán kezdték. = _They started/began the ceremony early_. 
(In Hungarian the Active Voice is used. Otherwise, in better English: _The ceremony was started early_.)


----------



## NagyKiss

I am not sure I completely understand. Are these right?
_(Abban nem biztos, hogy teljesen értem. Helyesek ezek?)_

A tél december egyediken kezdődik.
Kezdődik az eső.
Kezd esik.


----------



## Zsanna

NagyKiss said:


> I am not sure I completely understand. Are these right?
> (Abban nem vagyok biztos, hogy teljesen értem. Helyesek ezek?)
> I understand because I think we couldn't understand your real problem with this verb.
> 
> A tél december egyediken  elsején kezdődik. -> use of the verb:
> 
> Kezdődik az eső. -> There is a problem with "eső". You could say Kezdődik *a film*/*az iskola*/*a buli* or *a bulizás*/*a vakáció* or *a nyaralás* stb but not the rain. I can't give you a clear explanation why. The only thing I feel about it is that "eső" is not a _programme_ (with events in it). But in what way you should interpret this, I'm not sure. (It is sure that a noun should follow the verb. It's general form* is "kezdődik valami".)
> 
> Kezd esik. -> _Kezd_ cannot be followed by a conjugated verb, the general form* is: "kezd *valaki* valami*t* csinál*ni*" - if an object is not possible or omitted, it's not a problem. (The subject is often omitted esp. when expressed by the conjugation.) So you can have expressions like this:
> - kezd es*ni* (_esni_ is an intransitive verb, so no object is possible here)
> - kezd borso*t* tör*ni* az orrom alá - _s/he is beginning to break (black)pepper under my nose _(= a set phrase), i.e. _s/he is beginning to annoy me_
> - kezd énekel*ni* egy dal*t* (some other possible word orders!) - s/he is beginning to sing a song
> - *a film* most kezd rettentően érdekes len*ni *(other words can be inserted between the "key words" of the general form*) - _the film is beginning to be __really interesting now_
> 
> * This "general form" is my invention as an expression (can't think of its proper name), it is a form like "to send somebody something" in English. It is a form you'll find in a dictionary and it's worth learning because it helps to know how the word should be used in a sentence.


----------

